# Buran Chrono 38Mm



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Guys going to buy a watch tomorrow, this will be my 1st Chrono so I Â need some adviseÂ

[IMG alt="phpr6ah5kam.jpg"]http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/585/phpr6ah5kam.jpg[/IMG]

The seller tells me the back is hard to get off & put back, he says it needs to be pressed back on with watch press, It does sound feesable because it water proof etc

but dont want to get caught out , I have looked at the watch & it looks OK to me , thoughts please

BR Martin


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"It's a Buran!"

I am assuming that you know what it is... a Poljot 'Buran; Russian Chronograph, with the 3133 movement...

I have a few 3133s and a white dial Buran similiar to this....

Make sure that it winds up smoothly, and that the buttons actuate the chrono without the hands jumping.

Make sure that the date changes over.

It would also be nice if all of the hands return exactly to zero.

However, all is not lost if there are issues; Steve B can work wonders on these movements, many of which justify a service due to age...

The backs can be right b*ggers to get on/off - my last serviced ended up so tightly sealed that I couldn't get it off!

They're no really water 'proof' because of the pusher gaps in the case...

Nice watch; I hope that you buy and enjoy it.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

chris l said:


> "It's a Buran!"
> 
> I am assuming that you know what it is... a Poljot 'Buran; Russian Chronograph, with the 3133 movement...
> 
> ...


Great advice, thats what I wanted to hear,Â

BR MartinÂ


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

That's a lovely looking chrono. Any idea how old it is?

There's a short but interesting history of this style Poljot/Buran chrono here ...

Ed's Corner

Good luck with your potential purchase. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

louiswu said:


> That's a lovely looking chrono.Â Â Any idea how old it is?
> 
> There's a short but interesting history of this style Poljot/Buran chrono here ...
> 
> ...


I think its an early 1990's but I am willing to be correctedÂ


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lovely looking chrono.Â Â Any idea how old it is?
> ...


Beautiful! :man_in_love:

I think you'll love it.

3133 is a good movement, it can be adjusted and run perfectly.

I think it's late 90-ies, one of the last Poljots :crybaby:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > louiswu said:
> ...


Thanks Vaurien; been after a 3133 for a while .......I cant wait ...lol


----------

